# Are wetting agents worth it for increasing general watering efficiency?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Does it makes sense to use a wetting agent like scott's everydrop or hydretain as a normal part of your lawncare program? I don't have any specific problem I'm trying to address, I'm just curious if using a product like this would lead to a lower watering bill by allowing the soil to hold on to water longer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check this thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=208&start=180#p130709


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh wow thanks, don't know how I missed this thread, I swear I searched :?


----------

